# Heute Galileo über Killerspiele



## Fruchtzwergi (4. November 2008)

huhu

schaut euch heute um 19:10 auf Pro 7 Galileo an... sie berichten heute über killerspiele

bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt

http://www.prosieben.de/wissen/galileo/themen/artikel/58068/

lg


----------



## Zundahealer (4. November 2008)

gott o gott ^^
is das thema immer noch aktuell ?


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Schon in der Werbung gesehn...
Naja,Galileo wird wohl etwas wie "Killerspiele sind warscheinlich nicht so schlimm wie sie zu sein scheinen,man sollte es aber nicht übertreiben" sagen in dem Beitrag,Galileo halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (4. November 2008)

wie es aussieht ja...


----------



## Ryn4tw (4. November 2008)

Mh verdammt habs verpasst... Gibs das auch auf Youtube?^^

Edit sagt... heute ist nicht Montag und ich scheine im Schlaf getrunken zu haben cO

Mal sehen was die da so bringen nachher^^


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (4. November 2008)

Ryn4tw schrieb:


> Mh verdammt habs verpasst... Gibs das auch auf Youtube?^^




du hast nichts verpasst xD das kommt in 15 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (4. November 2008)

"Ego-Shooter Report" 
und drunter gehts weiter mit  "Führen Killerspiele zu realer Gewalt?" 

"schließlich hat sich auch der Schulattentäter Robert Steinhäuser von diesen Spielen inspirieren lassen" <- gibts für solche Aussagen Belege?
Oder heißt es nur er hatte es auf dem Pc = das Spiel ist Schuld?


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Bitte,fangt jetzt nicht wieder dieses "stimmt doch alles garnicht" gelaber an,wir wissen es alle und es bringt nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryn4tw (4. November 2008)

Was wollen die tun wenn jemand Amok läuft und so Pokemon Teletubby unso auf seinem Rechner hat? =D Dann kommt sicher: ''Lag an der Erziehung'' oder sowas ^^ lol 

Bei einer Schule bei uns in der Stadt wurde auch Amokgelaufen, also die Lehrer meinten einen Schuss gehört zu haben und die Schüler durften Stunden die Räume nicht verlassen, in der Zeitung stand dann am Sonntag es war nur ein Silvesterböller^^


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

sry aber die die Amok Liefen an schulen waren immer außen seiter Gemobbt von Lehr und schüler = Ich werde amok Läufer XD


----------



## dalai (4. November 2008)

Galileo macht eh wieder so etwas neutrales, sind einmal anti-killerspiele und sagen 2 minuten später die Killerspiele hätten nichts mit Amokläufen zu tun.


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2008)

Neeeeeeeein ;(, ich habs verpasst... naja stellt eh iwer auf youtube rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryn4tw (4. November 2008)

es läuft noch^^ hat erst angefangen


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Such dir pro7 austria raus,da fängt es grad an^^


----------



## dalai (4. November 2008)

Wieso kommt Wow in einem Report über Killerspiele? 
Es sollte mal eine klare Definition von Killerspiel geben, sind das nur Shooter oder alle Spielen in denen irgendwie etwas gekillt wird?


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

*IN SPIELEN WIRD NICHT GEKILLT*
Es sind nur Pixel,die verdammt nochmal nicht leben. Und was nicht lebt,kann auch nicht umgebracht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

Typisches Bla bla was die bringen... "Gewalt hier, Gewalt da, die freuen sich über Gewalt, Gewalt überall" 
Und auch wieder Zocker = ungesunde, unsoziale, potentiell süchtige Nerds

Der Gezeigte Typ redet nur von Abschlachten und schlimmeres, dem sicher mit Hilfe von ein Paar Scheinchen in den Mund gelegt...
Natürlich auch alle Amokläufer haben sich total in den Spielen verloren...


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2008)

ach mist jetzt erst zu spät eingeschaltet .. xD


----------



## Klunker (4. November 2008)

Hey sie spielen Postal II ^^


----------



## GreenWeasle (4. November 2008)

Ist bis jetzt echt wieder schlimm... immer des gleiche bei Berichten über Pc spiele.
Mal sehen wie viele Eltern heut abend, Ihren Kindern das Spielen wieder verbieten....


----------



## Fischbrot (4. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *IN SPIELEN WIRD NICHT GEKILLT*
> Es sind nur Pixel,die verdammt nochmal nicht leben. Und was nicht lebt,kann auch nicht umgebracht werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sischa, aber erklär das mal Leuten die so naiv gegenüber Medien sind und alles glauben, was in dem flimmernden Kasten läuft.

Vor allem so etwas investigativem wie Galileo sollte man glauben schenken, nach dem Killerspiele-Beitrag kommt schließlich "Wie brate ich ein Schnitzel eigentlich richtig?" *seufz*


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

LOL welch eine Annahme xD

Ich mach mir sorgen das ich süchtig werden könnte, also ist das schon ein Indiz dafür das ich längst süchtig bin!

Was idiotischeres habe ich noch nicht gehört xD


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Der Typ auf der GC war echt lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. November 2008)

Vorallem das Comment vonwegen "Gewalt in den Spielen wirkt entspannend, für Außenstehende unverständlich bla bla" - gabs nichtmal son ding wo man mitm Basy nen Schrott-Auto demolieren kann zur Entspannung? ;D


----------



## Tabuno (4. November 2008)

Ach ist das wieder amüsant naja schade grade Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

Jungs wir sind alle süchtig ^^ ich spiele Jeden Tag 5 Stunden man bin ich süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und seit wan ist Wow ein Killerspiel?


----------



## Rhokan (4. November 2008)

> Vorallem das Comment vonwegen "Gewalt in den Spielen wirkt entspannend, für Außenstehende unverständlich bla bla" - gabs nichtmal son ding wo man mitm Basy nen Schrott-Auto demolieren kann zur Entspannung? ;D



Derletzt kam bei den Pro 7-Nachrichten sogar was über nen Laden in New York der sowas in der Art anbietet, nur das man zerbrchliche Gegenstände gegen ne Wand werfen darf, und dafür Geld zahlt O_o Aber das ist ja verständlicher als Killerspiele.... natürlich!


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Fischbrot schrieb:


> Vor allem so etwas investigativem wie Galileo sollte man glauben schenken, nach dem Killerspiele-Beitrag kommt schließlich "Wie brate ich ein Schnitzel eigentlich richtig?" *seufz*


Du hast mich grad wirklich zum lachen gebracht,gratuliere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rhokan schrieb:


> Derletzt kam bei den Pro 7-Nachrichten sogar was über nen Laden in New York der sowas in der Art anbietet, nur das man zerbrchliche Gegenstände gegen ne Wand werfen darf, und dafür Geld zahlt O_o Aber das ist ja verständlicher als Killerspiele.... natürlich!


Hätt ich zu viel Geld,würde ich erst was spenden und dann auch sowas machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Also ich hätte was besseres von Galileo erwartet also so ein Mainstreamschrott: "Kommt wir suchen uns einen dieser 0.01% aller Spieler Obersuchtis und machen was über Killerspiele."


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Galileo macht eh wieder so etwas neutrales, sind einmal anti-killerspiele und sagen 2 minuten später die Killerspiele hätten nichts mit Amokläufen zu tun.




Sry aber im mom find ich gar nichts Neutral und manuel du kack boon^^ Findens Geil mit der Pasuka Pixel Leute Zu töten wie Geil XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

Ich glaub ich mach mir'n Scherz und schreib ProSieben gleich mal eine E-Mail die Seitenlang aufzeigt was sie da für schwachsinn verzapfen...


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (4. November 2008)

Heute wurde das Thema Killerspiele bei Pro 7 kurz thematisiert. Und prompt war da auch WoW. Klar hat WoW als ,,Suchtspiel" ein gewisses Risiko gegenüber Jugendlichen. Aber ein Killer wird man dadurch ja wirklich nicht. Bin sauer über die Recherche. Am besten war der Lehrer, der auf GC war und CS ausprobiert hat und dann berichtete, dass es ihm nichts ausgemacht hat, am PC auf Menschen zu schießen. Und er war geschockt darüber. Aber Hallo? Es ist nur ein Spiel! Trennt doch endlich die Amokläufern, von den Gamern. Die tun das nur auf Grund extremer psychischer Probleme. Nicht, weil sie Leute am PC erschossen haben!


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Verlink sie und am besten die Antwort,"galileo" kannste ja durch "user möchte nicht genannt werden" umbenennen *g*


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich mach mir'n Scherz und schreib ProSieben gleich mal eine E-Mail die Seitenlang aufzeigt was sie da für schwachsinn verzapfen...


da lachen sie nur und alls Nächstes kommt Wie Wir von den spielen Abhängig Sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. November 2008)

> Sry aber im mom find ich gar nichts Neutral und manuel du kack boon^^ Findens Geil mit der *Pasuka *Pixel Leute Zu töten wie Geil XD



Ich hoffe das war mit Absicht so geschrieben 0o

btw ich glaub der Artikel kam schon n paar mal oder? Habs heute nicht gesehen


----------



## Fischbrot (4. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Du hast mich grad wirklich zum lachen gebracht,gratuliere laugh.gif






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es war schon immer mein Traum Milchtüten zum lachen zu bringen. Dankesehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und WoW wird nur aus einem Grund erwähnt. Es ist eines (wenn nicht sogar das) am meisten Gespielte (aktuelle) Videospiel zur Zeit. Deswegen kennt man es wohl noch am ehesten, wenn man noch nie was mit Videospielen am Hut hatte.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich mach mir'n Scherz und schreib ProSieben gleich mal eine E-Mail die Seitenlang aufzeigt was sie da für schwachsinn verzapfen...


bringt eh nix. der typ der die mails durchliest: woas mehr als 1 seite? und dann noch ohne bilder? und dann noch ohne uns zu loben? ganz eindeutig spam!


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

8 Stunden am PC für die meisten ein UNVORSTELLBARER ZUSTAND!!!11111ELFDRÖLFZIGTAUSENDEINS


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> 8 Stunden am PC für die meisten ein UNVORSTELLBARER ZUSTAND!!!11111ELFDRÖLFZIGTAUSENDEINS


Die sitzen 10 Stunden vor der Glotze und beschweren sich über solche Leute ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

Noch besser... Suchtklinik für Spielesüchtige "Sitzen hier die potentiellen Amokläufer von morgen?"
Dazu spielen sie erstmal im Hintergrund "Mad World"


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Noch besser... Suchtklinik für Spielesüchtige "Sitzen hier die potentiellen Amokläufer von morgen?"
> Dazu spielen sie erstmal im Hintergrund "Mad World"


hee das wollt ich grad sagen


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

"aber ich hab den Ausknopf gedrückt danach"
Er ist mein neuer Messias,der Professor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (4. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> "aber ich hab den Ausknopf gedrückt danach"
> Er ist mein neuer Messias,der Professor.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat schlimmes durchgemacht, aber dass er hilft eine ganze Community zu verleumden und sich damit brüstet ist ein Armutszeugnis. 
Aber das Fazit am Ende des Berichtes macht einiges gut. Dort erklären sie, dass nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler zum Freak wird.


----------



## Wanaka (4. November 2008)

Der Beitrag ist ein totaler Quatsch. Nirgends wird erwähnt, dass Steini in nem Schießverein war und Waffen bei sich zu Hause hatte, das soziale Umfeld ist auch kaum beachtet worden, immer im Schatten des großen Bruders stehend ist schon recht heftig, wenn man kein großes Selbstvertrauen hat usw.

Es erstaunt mich, dass sich mein ehemaliger Lehrer so dermaßen für Galileo prostituiert / prostituieren lässt.

Die Kombination zwischen Spielesucht und Gewaltpotential ist ein wenig strange.


----------



## Qonix (4. November 2008)

Yeah, der Mathias ist ja hammer.

"Hau ab. Du willst doch nur die Bullen rufen!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. November 2008)

nee nach killerspielen kommt net schnitzel sondern hühnersuppe


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

Na sie haben wenigstens versucht ihr geschwaffel von vorher zu negieren... leider viel zu spät...^^

Und der "Rückfällige" war doch sowieso bezahlt worden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (4. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und der "Rückfällige" war doch sowieso bezahlt worden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo geil gestellt^^
Musste fast lachen, wenns net so traurig wäre!


----------



## Fischbrot (4. November 2008)

Ich sags so, wer den Beitrag von Galileo wirklich ernst nimmt und nicht sieht, wie gestellt er an einigen Stellen war bzw. wie schlecht recherchiert wurde, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen....
Das Problem ist, 90% der Fernsehkonsumenten ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

Fischbrot schrieb:


> Ich sags so, wer den Beitrag von Galileo wirklich ernst nimmt und nicht sieht, wie gestellt er an einigen Stellen war bzw. wie schlecht recherchiert wurde, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen....
> Das Problem ist, 90% der Fernsehkonsumenten ist nicht mehr zu helfen.




Dass Problem ist wir GAMER WISSEN DASS DIE NUR KACKEN SAGEN^^


aber die sich nicht aus kennen Glauben die kacke ^^ was im Fernseher kommt


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

Ob ich jetzt durch viel Geschirr spülen auch jemanden ertränken werde?
Bin ich vielleicht gar Spül-Süchtig (Ha!) ?


----------



## Rhokan (4. November 2008)

Man sieht doch eindeutig das die Milchtüte OVP ist, das sind nur Verschwörungstheorien!

b²t: war das der beitrag der schonmal kam?


----------



## Plakner (4. November 2008)

zap...Oh Galileo...Hmm was vor spannende Themen heute wohl wieder behandelt werden...Oha Killerspiele...zapp...mal sehn was auf superrtl kommt


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. November 2008)

Im Fernsehen wird schon lange nichts mehr objektives gebracht, was der Wahrheit entspricht schon gar nicht, sondern es wird nur gesendet was Quoten bringt.
Durch solch ein Thema polarisiert man, es schauen die Computerspieler zu und andere die denken, wie bös unser Hobby doch sei. Den einzigen Protest den man gegen solche Sendungen machen kann, ist, den Fernseher einfach auszulassen. Denn wenn so ein Schwachsinn keine Quoten mehr bringt, senden sie sowas auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Realtec (4. November 2008)

ich fands ja witzig wie sie sich son kacknerd gesucht haben, anstatt n richtigen pro gamer der damit sein geld verdient~~

allein die sprüche von dem kerl zu dem lehrer "sich darüber gedanken zu machen und die leute dann abzuschlachten ist schon entspannend, am besten isses dann noch wenn die verletzten leute ohne beine oder brennend wegkriechen wollen"


----------



## ZarDocKs (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> LOL welch eine Annahme xD
> 
> Ich mach mir sorgen das ich süchtig werden könnte, also ist das schon ein Indiz dafür das ich längst süchtig bin!
> 
> Was idiotischeres habe ich noch nicht gehört xD



ein indiz das man süchtig ist das wenn man sich nicht fragt ob man süchtig ist^^


----------



## auf-die-nuss (5. November 2008)

Wer gestern Abend Galileo auf Pro 7 geschaut hat weis wovon ich spreche.

Thema wieder einmal die Spielsucht.

Hauptdarsteller war wen wunderts ein Lehrer des Gutenberg Gymnasiums wo vor einiger Zeit ein Ex-Schüler ein Massaker veranstaltete.

Und natürlich wurde auch (wen wunderts) wieder einmal World of Warcraft erwähnt.
Ein paar Suchtexperten meinten dann natürlich noch wer spielt der wird es im Leben nie zu was bringen und auch keine Freunde haben.
Naja der übliche Mist eben.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch liebe Pro 7 Redakteure das sich eure Reportagen mittlerweile auf dem Niveau von Ard und Zdf bewegen und ihr nicht mal richtig Recherchiert bevor ihr solche Reportagen ausstrahlt.

Hoffentlich habt ihr es auch mal wieder geschafft genug Eltern in Deutschland mit euren stumpfen beiträgen zu Schocken damit sie auch weiterhin glauben die Kinder sitzen nur noch am Pc und spielen gewaltverherrlichende Spiele.

Eigentlich gehört dieser Beitrag in das Pro 7 Forum.Dort wurde aber genau dieser Text der berechtigte Kritik beinhaltet komischerweise wieder gelöscht.

schönen Tag noch......


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. November 2008)

tragisch...


----------



## spectrumizer (5. November 2008)

Also ich hab nur bis zum Werbeblock geguckt, wo der eine Zocker bei dem Suchttest war.

Und das einzige was bis dahin an "World of Warcraft" erwähnt wurde, war dass es auf der GC der Publikumsmagnet #1 war und dass Leute bis zu 2-3 Stunden in der Schlange stehen, um 15min zu WotLK zu zocken.

Der Rest von der Lehrer-Tour auf der GC ging - so wie die Reportage auch - explizit nur um Shooter - und nichtmal CS, sondern um die richtig "harten" Kaliber, wo du Leute verbrennen oder zerbomben kannst.


----------



## Morcan (5. November 2008)

Wahre Geschichte:  Wegen des Berichts gestern Abend musste eines unserer Schlachtzugsmitglieder für eine halbe Stunde mit seinen Eltern reden, was bei einem Heiler eher unpraktisch ist. Der Spieler verschwand dann später während des Raids, was da wohl los war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vilgard (5. November 2008)

auf-die-nuss schrieb:


> Und natürlich wurde auch (wen wunderts) wieder einmal World of Warcraft erwähnt.
> Ein paar Suchtexperten meinten dann natürlich noch wer spielt der wird es im Leben nie zu was bringen und auch keine Freunde haben.





tja da wir gestern die 11Millionen marke geknackt haben wird es bald halt nur npch dumme menschen auf der Erde geben!



Zudem ja sogar WoW schon an der Börse ist xD


----------



## Xall13 (5. November 2008)

hab den bericht leider nicht gesehen. gibst dazu vieleicht schon ein link?


----------



## Hicks1 (5. November 2008)

Tja das ist bei Galileo nichts neues. Gibt mir als genug Reportagen (wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann) in denen der Inhalt mit der Wahrheit nicht mal ansatzweise übereinstimmt.


----------



## Vilgard (5. November 2008)

http://www.prosieben.de/wissen/galileo/themen/artikel/58068/


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/results?search_query...eo+killerspiele


----------



## Ouna (5. November 2008)

Ich habe diesen Beitrag auch gesehen, und ich fande ihn nicht schlecht. Gewaltverherrlichende Spiele betraf Egoshooter, WoW war nur ein kurzer Ausschnitt. Zu WoW wurde doch gar nichts negatives gesagt... oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## riggedi (5. November 2008)

Pro7 ist die BILD-Zeitung des Privatfernsehens. Wer Inhalte bestimmter Boulevard- und Lifestyleberichte dort grundsätzlich für voll nimmt, leidet bereits unter Realitätsverlust!

Riggedi


----------



## bkeleanor (5. November 2008)

moment mal...seit wann ist bei galileo mal irgendwas "richtig recherchiert"!

die jungs, die das aufklären sollen warum der jetzt amok lief machen das so...sie kommen in den Raum von dem der amok lief sehen einen PC, suchen nach spielen, finden eine raubkopie von CS und voila fall geklärt. was sonst noch alles nicht stimmte im umfeld des amokläufers wird dann als "angeblich" betitelt.
tönt jetzt hart, ist aber so, nicht das ich den idioten in schutz nehmen will der amok lief.

das vorgehen ist dann in etwa so, das Baseball verboten wird, nach dem jemand mit einem baseball schläger jemanden niedergestreckt hat.


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0
/close pls


----------



## riggedi (5. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Findens Geil mit der Pasuka Pixel Leute Zu töten wie Geil XD


Köstlich! Das Pendant zu Paul Panzer: Peter Pasuka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riggedi


----------



## Technocrat (5. November 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Wahre Geschichte:  Wegen des Berichts gestern Abend musste eines unserer Schlachtzugsmitglieder für eine halbe Stunde mit seinen Eltern reden, was bei einem Heiler eher unpraktisch ist. Der Spieler verschwand dann später während des Raids, was da wohl los war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na, da haben sich die Eltern gekümmert - gut so, so gute Eltern gibt's nicht so oft. Generell sollte man online-Spiele ab 18 machen (unabhängig vom Gewaltgehalt), das ist besser für alle Spieler.


----------



## echterman (5. November 2008)

was willst du anderes erwarten... der gewinn von pro7 hängt stark von werbefirman ab... und wenn die so einen bericht ausstraheln dann machen sie nichts anderes als ihre fahne in den wind zu hängen damit weiter gelder fließen... so ein bericht ist nur die aufrechterhaltung der werbegelder... weil wenn pro7 oder ein anderer sender einen vernünftigen bericht machen würde der nicht immer mit sucht/massaka endet dann treten sie damit einigen leuten auf den schlipps die das gerne so sehen wollen im fersehn... jaja, freie unvoreingenommene medien... das war mal...


----------



## BlizzLord (5. November 2008)

Ich finds lustig wie der Lehrer meint das er keine "angst" hat im spiel einen abzuknallen und dann gleich meint das man deswegen wenn man ne Waffe hat jeden umnietet nur weil man es in einem UNREALEN spiel macht xD


----------



## Taroliln (5. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Pro7 ist die BILD-Zeitung des Privatfernsehens.




is nicht RTL 2 die Bild-Zeitung des Privatfernsehens?


----------



## Naarg (5. November 2008)

Mein liebstes Galileozitat ist immernoch: 


> Eines steht fest, es könnte So, oder So ähnlich gewesen sein.



Aber seit die mal über Raubritternazis auf der Suche nach dem heiligen Kral "berichtet" haben, gucke ich das eh nicht mehr.


----------



## bliblablu (5. November 2008)

Taroliln schrieb:


> is nicht RTL 2 die Bild-Zeitung des Privatfernsehens?


Danke, wollte ich auch grad schreiben. Gegen RTL2 ist Pro7 ja ein Bildungskanal allererster Güte.


----------



## Dragó82 (5. November 2008)

Taroliln schrieb:


> is nicht RTL 2 die Bild-Zeitung des Privatfernsehens?




RTL2 ist Bild von gestern des Privatfernsehens.


----------



## riggedi (5. November 2008)

Taroliln schrieb:


> is nicht RTL 2 die Bild-Zeitung des Privatfernsehens?


das nimmt sich nicht viel - ich persönlich finde, dass sämtliche Boulevard- und Lifestyle Magazine im TV unglaubwürdig sind und die "Wahrheit" nur von einer Seite beleuchten (wenn überhaupt).

Riggedi


----------



## Malakas (5. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Pro7 ist die BILD-Zeitung des Privatfernsehens. Wer Inhalte bestimmter Boulevard- und Lifestyleberichte dort grundsätzlich für voll nimmt, leidet bereits unter Realitätsverlust!
> 
> Riggedi




im escht ? ich dacht RTL2 ist die Bildzeitung, Pro7 ist eher so Spiegel/Focus  

Das mit dem Realitätsverlust stimmt zu 100%


----------



## riggedi (5. November 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Rabritternazis


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ra*a*britternazis oder Ra*u*britternazis ?

Riggedi


----------



## Malakas (5. November 2008)

Vilgard schrieb:


> Zudem ja sogar WoW schon an der Börse ist xD



WOW ist an der Börse ?!? so so  : ) was machen die da? den DAX raiden nehm ich mal an...


----------



## riggedi (5. November 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> im escht ?


ist doch eh alles der selbe Müll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: hier wird auch darüber diskutiert:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1186546

Riggedi


----------



## Naarg (5. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ra*a*britternazis oder Ra*u*britternazis ?
> ...


Über 2tes^^ 
Geändert, Danke!


----------



## Animos93 (5. November 2008)

Hab den WoW teil nicht gesehen =( naja ich scheiß auf solche berichte^^


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (5. November 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Wahre Geschichte:  Wegen des Berichts gestern Abend musste eines unserer Schlachtzugsmitglieder für eine halbe Stunde mit seinen Eltern reden, was bei einem Heiler eher unpraktisch ist. Der Spieler verschwand dann später während des Raids, was da wohl los war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lool
und er wollte bestimmt seinen eltern erklären, dass er nicht süchtig ist, dass er aber sofort wieder an den pc muss, weil der raid wartet...


----------



## Malakas (5. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> sry aber die die Amok Liefen an schulen waren immer außen seiter Gemobbt von Lehr und schüler = Ich werde amok Läufer XD




meine FRESSE du machst mir echt angst .... junge geh zur schule und vergiss Bushido, der macht jetzt mainstream und brauch dein support nicht mehr

Killerspiele sind geil !!!


----------



## Malakas (5. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> ist doch eh alles der selbe Müll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kann ich kaum beurteilen, ich schau kaum fernseh. Das einzige was ich mir reinziehe ist Califonication
aber mein leibstes Format ist atm " nichts als die Wahrheit " ....zu geil! Da war eine Frage: " haben sie schonmal in die Badewanne gekackt ?"


----------



## bliblablu (5. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> btw: hier wird auch darüber diskutiert:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1186546
> 
> Riggedi


Pff, na und? Wieso nur ein Thread zu einem Thema, wenn man zum selben Preis auch zwei haben kann?


----------



## Kronas (5. November 2008)

meine mutter meinte auch 'hee mach mal pro 7 an'
eltern nehmen immer jeden scheiß ernst


----------



## Yerizo (5. November 2008)

Galileo und Kompetenz vertragen sich wie ein D3-Tank und Brutallus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroliln (5. November 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Wahre Geschichte:  Wegen des Berichts gestern Abend musste eines unserer Schlachtzugsmitglieder für eine halbe Stunde mit seinen Eltern reden, was bei einem Heiler eher unpraktisch ist. Der Spieler verschwand dann später während des Raids, was da wohl los war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tihi, erinnert mich an einen "Erfahrungsbericht" wo ich mal gelesen hab.
Wo die fette Mutter ins Zimmer kam und geschrien hat: " ISCH GLAUB ISCH BRÄNNEEEE!!!!" 

Haha weggeschmissen vor lachen^^


----------



## Deligor (5. November 2008)

Taroliln schrieb:


> is nicht RTL 2 die Bild-Zeitung des Privatfernsehens?




RTL 2 Ist die Bravo des Privatfernsehens...nicht verwechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was das Suchtproblem angeht finde ich die "ängste" vieler Eltern evtl nichtmal so übertrieben
Es ist schon heftig was manche Leute am Tag spielen. Es gibt sogar schon in Suchtberatungsstellen eigene
Abteilungen für WoW...vielleicht sollte man sich wirklich mal überlegen ab welchem Alter WoW geeignet ist...unabhängig von der Gewalt


----------



## Shaniya (5. November 2008)

Ich hab es auch geschaut bis zu dem Punkt wo der Lehrer selbst ein Spiel getestet hat, glaub CS war es und meinte "nach kurzem Spielen merkt man gleich das man agressiv wird..." bla bla bla....

Ich kann da nur drüber lachen! Finds aber schade, da ich Galileo eigentlich für eine ganz gute Sendung halte...


----------



## Ciquo (5. November 2008)

auf-die-nuss schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch liebe Pro 7 Redakteure das sich eure Reportagen mittlerweile auf dem Niveau von Ard und Zdf bewegen und ihr nicht mal richtig Recherchiert bevor ihr solche Reportagen ausstrahlt.



ehm, ich hoffe du meinst das nicht ernst. wenn doch, nehme ich mal an du schaust öfter prosieben und regst dich nur jetzt auf, weil das thema pc-spiele schlecht abschneidet. wenn aber in den sogenannten nachrichten (newstime) ein minutenlanger bericht über eine sendereigene "sportveranstaltung" (turmspringen) läuft, dann sind das natürlich normale nachrichten und über dem niveau von ard und zdf.

fehlt nur noch das die "nachrichten"sprecher demnächst auch diesen tollen satz "we love to entertain you" den zuschauern ins gehirn hämmern. damit würden sie dann auch mal zugeben dass ihre nachrichten in keiner weise der objektiven information dienen sondern allein der unterhaltung, wobei das der durchschnittliche prosieben zuschauer wohl nicht merken würde und wenn es ihm auch egal wäre.
für mich ist und bleibt prosieben das letzte was es im deutschen tv gibt.

mfg

Ciquo


tante edith sieht grad dass mein vorposter galileo für eine gute sendung hält. kannst du mir mal erklären was an dieser sendung gut sein soll?


----------



## schnitt999 (5. November 2008)

Echt so eine Scheiße ist das. 

Wenn sowas in der Zeitung stehen würde (wie es auch oft so ist, Vor allem in der bild !))rastet mein Vater immer aus und ich darf mal wieder sein Geschrei anhören.
Außerdem gibt es mal wieder eine Kürzung von meiner Spielzeit.. =(


----------



## Animos93 (5. November 2008)

oman wie geil ist das denn XD
http://de.weshow.com/categories/editorial/...eportage-105067 
zieht euch mal den bericht rein ich musst die ganze zeit lachen als ch den egguckt habe^^


----------



## Taroliln (5. November 2008)

Ciquo schrieb:


> tante edith sieht grad dass mein vorposter galileo für eine gute sendung hält. kannst du mir mal erklären was an dieser sendung gut sein soll?



Ich finde Gallileo war mal ne gute Sendung, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als die angefangen haben wegen allem möglichen Schwachsinn ne Top 10 zu machen wo kein Schwein intressiert. Top 10 von den größten Kalorienbomben, Top 10 von den teuersten Handys, Top 10 von den größten geplanten Sprengungen....


Früher war Gallileo ne Art Sendung mit der Maus für Erwachsene, fehlte nur noch die Maus, Elefant und die Ente XD

aber mittlerweile .... *würg*


----------



## Shamiden (5. November 2008)

also der family vater war schon hart 20 std  ich darf grad ma 4 std zocken aber ich komm damit klar


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Galileo ist seit dem Zeitpunkt tot, als sie für eine Messung, wie kalt es in einem Kühlschrank wird, kein Thermometer sondern eine Halbnackte Frau benutzt haben...


----------



## NightZ (5. November 2008)

Ist euch noch nicht aufgefallen das zirka die hälfte der wow spieler studieren oder aufs gymi gehen ? Kommt mir zumindest so vor.


----------



## Venstrom (5. November 2008)

Wie soll man denn auf die Aussage reagieren : "Wenn jemand sagt er sei nicht süchtig und hätte alles unter Kontrolle, dann weiss ich ganz genau dass das nicht so ist"  ?

Ich meine entweder gibt man zu dass man süchtig ist oder man sagt dass man es nicht is und wird deswegen als süchtig abgestempelt.

Da machen es sich Psychologen und Eltern meinern Meinung nach etwas zu einfach. Stellt man diese Aussage als Grundsatz auf, gibt es einfach keine Reaktion oder Aussage die jemanden von Gegenteil überzeugen könnte.


----------



## Wolke7 (5. November 2008)

Junge mach mal die augen auf

manche übertreiben es echt
das ist nicht mehr normal


----------



## Thevike (5. November 2008)

Ich glaub es nicht... Als typisches Computerspiel bringen die irgend so eine kranke Geisteskrankenmod, kombiniert mit einem GARANTIERT bestochenen Kerl, der "freiwillig" sagt er mag das Spiel soooooo toll weil man sich aussuchen kann wie man Menschengruppen abschlachtet, und nehmen das als Beleg dafür, dass alle "Gewaltspiele" "Killerspiele" sind.
Natürlich war das Highlight auch nur in der Ü18 Ecke weil es so unglaublich brutal ist und nicht etwa weil FarCry 2 nicht nur eine gute Story sondern auch ne echt hübsche Grafik hat. Die Spieler freuen sich auch nicht weil es so schön aussieht und weil vllt. auch Eastereggs und Anspielungen an andere Spiele im Bild enthalten sind sondern weil Leute getötet werden.

Berichterstattung:
- Parteiisch
- ungenau
- ausgewählte Kommentare und nicht vom Durchschnittsspieler (mal ernsthaft die Gestalten sind doch komisch)

Ich als "Killerspieler" habe jedenfalls noch nie den Drang gespürt IRGENDJEMANDEM Gewalt an zu tun oder gar zu töten. Und die 24/7 Spieler kann ehrlich gesagt doch eh keiner leiden, d.h. das ist doch wohl kein ernsthaft anstrebbares Ziel!

PS: Spiel ausmachen ist Massenmord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da sterben ganz viele kleine Pixelhaufen und ne Menge Pixelkonstrukte werden zerstört! Wenn das nicht Terrorismus ist weiß ich auch nicht xD


----------



## Trabdelok (5. November 2008)

hab den bericht auch gesehen... im wesentlichen gings eigentlich nur darum, dass ein lehrer der des gutenberggymnasiums in erfurt, sich gefragt hat was einen jungen mensche dazubringt erst 16 menschen umzubringen und dann sich dann selbst zu richten, ob man wirklich allein killerspielen die schuld geben kann, was letztendlich auch von besagten lehrer negiert wurde, zum anderen ob es für einen lehrer erkennbare anzeichen gibt, die jemanden so etwas verhindern lassen, was sich aber ebenfalls nicht belegen lassen konnte...
Abschliessend war ein bericht der eigentlich keine aussage hatte, weder lassen sich shooter dafür verantwortlich und auch spieler die täglich 6-8 std spielen sind nicht automatisch als süchtig zu bezeichnen, ergo viel rauch um nix....


----------



## Ciquo (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Galileo ist seit dem Zeitpunkt tot, als sie für eine Messung, wie kalt es in einem Kühlschrank wird, kein Thermometer sondern eine Halbnackte Frau benutzt haben...



wh00t??
dazu ist dann wohl nichts mehr zusagen...
wobei ich jetzt noch gespannter auf die antwort bin, warum galileo eine gute sendung ist...naja vielleicht hast du sie im sinne von Shanija auch schon gegeben xD


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (5. November 2008)

Und in Galileo Mystery ergründen sie nächste Woche, wie solche Sendungen recherchiert und die Ergebnisse zustande kommen. 

Fernsehen ist und bleibt nunmal ein Verbrechen, dass man sich selbst zufügt. Bei mir läuft die Kiste fast nur noch, wenn ich das Licht ausgemacht habe und den Weg ins Bett nicht finde.


----------



## Fleischermeister (5. November 2008)

Wieso sind alle so aufgebracht ?

Stimmt doch, seit es WoW gibt häufen sich die Meldungen das wutverzehrte Gestalten mit Zweihandäxten Massaker veranstallten und das kleinwüchsige komische Gestallten im Keller Gyrokopter bauen und damit ganze Innenstädte verwüsten. Neulich erst fand ein 40er Raid auf das Bundeskanzleramt statt, leider funzte das mit dem Heilen im RL nicht und das SEK (praktisch die Allies im RL) schmetterte diesen ab.

Ganz zu schweigen von den Millionen bleichen in den dunklen Kammern hockenden Teenies, welche die Invasion ernstnehmen und seitdem erstrecht nicht mehr rausgehen.

Also ich finde die Berichterstattung von Pro 7 demnach eher zu lasch, lesen die keine Lokalnachrichten ?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (5. November 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> Wahre Geschichte:  Wegen des Berichts gestern Abend musste eines unserer Schlachtzugsmitglieder für eine halbe Stunde mit seinen Eltern reden, was bei einem Heiler eher unpraktisch ist. Der Spieler verschwand dann später während des Raids, was da wohl los war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da hat wohl der "Epische Steckerzieher der Erzeugerin" zugeschlagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass sie 15 Minuten lang gesagt haben "JA JA DAS IST SO" und am ende in 2 mickrigen Sätzen gesagt haben "Ach muss nicht so sein"... denk mal jetzt ganz scharf nach, was diese beiden Sätze wohl gebracht haben...



Ciquo schrieb:


> wh00t??
> dazu ist dann wohl nichts mehr zusagen...
> wobei ich jetzt noch gespannter auf die antwort bin, warum galileo eine gute sendung ist...naja vielleicht hast du sie im sinne von Shanija auch schon gegeben xD



Tja, die Dame war auch wirklich nur mit einem recht knappen Bikini, Handschühchen und einem Mützchen bekleidet, halt wie eine kleine sexy Weihnachtsnutte...


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (5. November 2008)

Naja Fernsehen ist nunmal Show, und da gehts wie bei allem im Leben um....... Richtig, Geld!!!!
Und Fernsehen egal welcher Kanal, verdummen eh mittlerweile immer mehr das Volk


----------



## Rubinweapon (5. November 2008)

Grausam diese Berichte

Das die jugend sich eigentlich nur langweilt und abwechslung sucht in der spielewelt erwähnt natürlich wiedermal keiner.und nur wenn man sich vllt 1 mal die woche mit kollegen trifft weil viele auch noch andere sorgen haben etc(arbeiten un sowas) is man dann antisozial?verrückt.mehr fällt mir dazu nich ein^^


----------



## Telay (5. November 2008)

so und jetzt mal die gegenseite

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9JRm3iQQak...feature=related


ist zwar schon älter aber na ja


----------



## Tupac 2 (5. November 2008)

Ich spiel gerade Doom 3 ich lauf morgen amok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vilgard (5. November 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> WOW ist an der Börse ?!? so so  : ) was machen die da? den DAX raiden nehm ich mal an...






http://www.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...w&unid=2100



find des geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (5. November 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Wieso sind alle so aufgebracht ?
> 
> Stimmt doch, seit es WoW gibt häufen sich die Meldungen das wutverzehrte Gestalten mit Zweihandäxten Massaker veranstallten und das kleinwüchsige komische Gestallten im Keller Gyrokopter bauen und damit ganze Innenstädte verwüsten. Neulich erst fand ein 40er Raid auf das Bundeskanzleramt statt, leider funzte das mit dem Heilen im RL nicht und das SEK (praktisch die Allies im RL) schmetterte diesen ab.
> 
> ...



Seit gestern Raiden sich hier in Leipzig die Schulen gegenseitig. Die Warhammer-Schule ist nur noch am deffen ihres Keeps. 
Es gab schon 8 Tote unter den Gnomen (Grundschülern), Bauern beschweren sich über Kühe die keine Milch geben, Kinder waschen sich nicht mehr um Orcs ähnlicher zu sehen und in der Straßenbahn hört man nur noch vom nahenden Arthas (Weihnachtsmann). 

Nicht einmal das Wave-Gothik-Treffen (also die Untoten-Invasion) hat soviel Chaos in Leipzig ausgelöst.

Am 13.11. ist für mehrere Tage Waffenruhe vereinbart worden. Ob sich die blutrünstigen Rentner aber daran halten werden, lies das Altersheim von gegenüber offen.


----------



## Rubinweapon (5. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Seit gestern Raiden sich hier in Leipzig die Schulen gegenseitig. Die Warhammer-Schule ist nur noch am deffen ihres Keeps.
> Es gab schon 8 Tote unter den Gnomen (Grundschülern), Bauern beschweren sich über Kühe die keine Milch geben, Kinder waschen sich nicht mehr um Orcs ähnlicher zu sehen und in der Straßenbahn hört man nur noch vom nahenden Arthas (Weihnachtsmann).
> 
> Nicht einmal das Wave-Gothik-Treffen (also die Untoten-Invasion) hat soviel Chaos in Leipzig ausgelöst.
> ...




göttlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thryon (5. November 2008)

Jaja...PC-Spieler...auf denen kann man ja rumhakken...


----------



## Naarg (5. November 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> sry aber die die Amok Liefen an schulen waren immer außen seiter Gemobbt von Lehr und schüler = Ich werde amok Läufer XD


Amoklaufen ist für Versager, alle anderen finden elegantere Auswege


----------



## Ciquo (5. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Fernsehen ist und bleibt nunmal ein Verbrechen, dass man sich selbst zufügt. Bei mir läuft die Kiste fast nur noch, wenn ich das Licht ausgemacht habe und den Weg ins Bett nicht finde.




naja ganz so drastisch sehe ich es nicht, vorallem auf den öffentlich rechtlichen findet sich doch die ein oder andere gute sendung. mein ablsoluter favourit ist dabei "extra3" was donnerstags auf ndr um 22:15 läuft. oft findet man auch nachts auf mdr, wdr und co sehr gute konzerte.

bei prosieben muss ich zugeben dass ich scrubs & simpsons fan bin und sich der sender dabei leider nicht vermeiden lässt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf das was passiert, wenn die öffentlich rechtlichen aussterben und die privat sender mehr einfluss auf die politik und anders herum bekommen, habe ich einen kleinen vorgeschmack bekommen als ich ein jahr in den usa gelebt habe.
richtig gemerkt habe ich es damals als ich wieder in deutschland war und sehr erstaunt über eine polit sendug war, die der gesellschaft und politik kritisch gegenüber stand. sowas gibt es auf der anderen seite vom teich garnicht. sehr beunruhigend, wenn man bedenkt dass europa sich immer mehr amerikanisiert...


mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. November 2008)

in galileo wurde doch schon über dinge die jeder normale mensch mit einem kleinen funken an allgemeinbildung schon seit jahren weiß.... vieleicht ja als kleiner ausgleich für die anderen volksverdummenden sendungen...... um die sendezeit von galileo zu füllen wird natürlich auch ein grosser teil mit sondermüll aufgefüllt....darunter fällt natürlich auch der bericht von gestern....

naja fakt ist dass sie sich für diesen bericht natürlich den norm nerd ausgewählt haben.... schlagt den duden auf...schaut unter nerd und ihr findet 100%ig sein foto neben der begriffserklärung... seine worte: "im computerspiel bin ich der general...hier kann ich uber leben und tot entscheiden"...omg...was manche leute für nen extra fuffi an müll von sich geben....


----------



## harlot07 (5. November 2008)

Taroliln schrieb:


> is nicht RTL 2 die Bild-Zeitung des Privatfernsehens?



ne, rtl2 ist die motz des privatfernsehens..oder war das doch eher vox? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strikêr°us (5. November 2008)

auf-die-nuss schrieb:


> Und natürlich wurde auch (wen wunderts) wieder einmal World of Warcraft erwähnt.
> Ein paar Suchtexperten meinten dann natürlich noch wer spielt der wird es im Leben nie zu was bringen und auch keine Freunde haben.
> Naja der übliche Mist eben.



Hm =/...
World of warcraft wurde da eig nur erwähnt als der lehrer auf der GC rumlief und da habn sie nur ein paar leute interviewt und gefragt wie lange sie denn da schon ständen. Unter anderem wurde dort auch gesagt dass die Leute, die auf der GC rumliefen, einen gesunden Abstand um Spiel haben, was meiner Meinung nach nicht gelogen und auch nicht kritisierend ist, da viele Spieler definitiv ungesund viel spielen (liegt jedoch im Auge jeden Betrachters).
Generell wurde sich nur auf sogenannte Shooter bezogen, sodass keineswegs wirklicher Bezug auf iwelche Spiele aufgenommen wurde, noch wurde irgendein Spiel runtergemacht, so wie es häufig in anderen Sendungen zu betrachten ist.
Weiterführend wurden im Beitrag von Galileo auch Beispiele (ich glaube es waren2) angeführt die zeigten wie Gamer süchtig geworden waren und eine Therapie mitmachten um wieder in die Realität einsteigen zu können (eins der beiden Bsp ist gut ausgegangen / das andre ist in die Hose gegangen).
Auch wurde mit einem Gamer, der viele stunden am TAg am Pc zockt, ein Test durchgeführt ob er denn nun süchtig sei oder nicht... Dieser Test ergab, dass der Spieler definitiv nicht süchtig ist!!!
Auch als Grund für das Attentat an dieser Schule wurde von dem Lehrer nie ein Shooter (in dem Fall denke ich Cs) erwähnt...wobei dieser jedoch ziemlich in Frage kommt, da ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann dass manche gamer so weit gehen und sich im Spiel mit der Realität vergleichen und diese auch darauf beziehen...

Fazit von mir: Ich fand den Beitrag recht gut, da kein Spiele wirklich gemobbt (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wurde und nicht gesagt wurde dass ein Spieler der mehrere Stunden am Tag zockt unbedingt süchtig sein muss...

Die Kritisierung von unserem lieben Forenmitglied find ich ziemlich unberechtigt (liegt wiederrum auch im Auge des Betrachters und das ist definitiv mein Auge)

Lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (5. November 2008)

Ciquo schrieb:


> naja ganz so drastisch sehe ich es nicht, vorallem auf den öffentlich rechtlichen findet sich doch die ein oder andere gute sendung. mein ablsoluter favourit ist dabei "extra3" was donnerstags auf ndr um 22:15 läuft. oft findet man auch nachts auf mdr, wdr und co sehr gute konzerte.



Man müsste mal aber den Anteil dieser Sendungen ins Verhältnis zur gesamten Sendezeit setzen. 

Aber du hast recht, ich schaue ja auch noch Kabarett a la Mitternachtsspitzen oder Neues aus der Anstalt. Das hat für mich noch Gehalt. Aber auch nur, weil es auf gehobenen Niveau einem die Mißstände der Gesellschaft / Welt zeigt. Theoretisch könnte ich mir auch wieder 3 Assi-Mädels bei taff reinziehen, die nach nem Aufenthalt beim Psychologen Oliver Geißen nun versuchsweise in eine Dorf-Disco gesteckt werden.


----------



## x3n0n (5. November 2008)

Themen zusammengeführt.

Ich finde den Galileo Beitrag (ganz im Gegensatz zu manch einem der öffentlich-rechtlichen) sehr objektiv sowie neutral gehalten. Er spiegelt Tatsachen wieder und beim schnellen durschauen konnte ich nichts bemangeln. Finde den Suchtfaktor eher noch zu rosig dargestellt.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (5. November 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Themen zusammengeführt.
> 
> Ich finde den Galileo Beitrag (ganz im Gegensatz zu manch einem der öffentlich-rechtlichen) sehr objektiv sowie neutral gehalten. Er spiegelt Tatsachen wieder und beim schnellen durschauen konnte ich eigenltich nichts bemangeln. Finde den Suchtfaktor eher noch zu rosig dargestellt.



Ja, wenn es um Aufklärung gehen würde. Dann müssten sich solche Beiträge aber auch innerhalb einer Sendung relativieren. So schürt der Beitrag für unaufgeklärte Menschen (zB. Eltern) ein gewisses Maß an Angst.

Ansonsten könnte ich auch eine Reportage machen, die fast ausschliesslich aus Fällen wie: 

12 jähriger Junge geht mit Schwester durch den Wald in Norwegen. Beide werden von Elch angegriffen. Junge erinnert sich an seinen Jäger in WoW ---> Totstellen. Beide überleben.

besteht. Ich halte das dann aber für stark einseitig und nicht wirklich seriös.


----------



## Katzengestallt (11. November 2008)

man... der typ mit dem: "Ich hatte beim Spielen keine Skrupel jemanden zu töten." echt unglaublich x]

plz.. ich hätt gern gewusst, wie dieses Spiel heißt was der Typ spielt  wo er rumläuft und eine große freiheit hat wie er die leute abschlachten könnte^^ (?)


----------



## raselius (11. November 2008)

Katzengestallt schrieb:


> man... der typ mit dem: "Ich hatte beim Spielen keine Skrupel jemanden zu töten." echt unglaublich x]
> 
> plz.. ich hätt gern gewusst, wie dieses Spiel heißt was der Typ spielt  wo er rumläuft und eine große freiheit hat wie er die leute abschlachten könnte^^ (?)


Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Typ "Postal 2" gespielt hat...


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2008)

also mir hat die gallileo reportage sehr gut gefallen weil sie nicht direkt mit disem "Killerspiele müssen zu Gewalt und Sucht führen" Argument angefangen ahben.


----------



## Mixmorks (23. November 2008)

auf-die-nuss schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch liebe Pro 7 Redakteure das sich eure Reportagen mittlerweile auf dem Niveau von Ard und Zdf bewegen und ihr nicht mal richtig Recherchiert bevor ihr solche Reportagen ausstrahlt.


Um genau zu sein ist ProSieben seit seiner Gruendung unter dem Niveau von ziemlich allem geblieben, was das Deutsche Fernsehen zu bieten hat.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> also mir hat die gallileo reportage sehr gut gefallen weil sie nicht direkt mit disem "Killerspiele müssen zu Gewalt und Sucht führen" Argument angefangen ahben.



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=G73adF9IOis <-- Galileo ueber Killerspiele: Erster Teil

Galileo fragt einen "neutralen" Spieler und dieser sagt mit seinem ersten Satz: "... und dabei Sinnlose gewalt verueben zum entspannen."
Man hoert schon wie der Satz eingeblendet wird also total aus dem Kontext genommen wurde. ProSieben versucht hier mal wieder Meinung zu bilden!
Also setzen sie Ego-shooter in Zusammenhang mit Gewalt.

Es ist leider wahr, dass seit dem Erfurter Amoklauf alle Boulevardnews und Zeitungen auf den "Ego-shooter trainieren Amoklaeufer" Zug aufgesprungen sind.
Mangelndes Wissen bei unseren Eltern und deren Skandalgeilheit ist in diesem Falle das Problem. Ich persoenlich habe kein Problem mit meinen Eltern in dem Kontext weil sie sich ueber serioese Medien wie die Tagesschau informieren, doch ProSieben setzt den Amoklauf in Erfurt immer wieder mit Shootern in verbindung. Ungeachtet der Fakten das Robert Steinhaeuser Counterstrike noch nichtmal wirklich gespielt/gemocht hat. Meine Meinung laesst von daher sich eigentlich ganz gut mit folgendem Video erklaeren:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9JRm3iQQak

Nach dem Amoklauf hat natuerlich jeder den Schuldigen gesucht. Erst bei den Eltern (wegen der mangelnden aufmerksamkeit), dann bei den Politikern (weil jemand der Familie haette helfen muessen) und dann hatte man einen aussenstehenden dritten gefunden der die Schuld tragen kann und bei dem kein Politiker seinen Job verlieren wuerde: Computerspiele. Auch wenn 99.99% aller Spieler normal bleiben oder sogar einen positiven Effekt daraus ziehen.

Mein Aufruf an die Median: Klaert die Unwissenden/Eltern mal auf Computerspielpositiver seite auf!


----------

